# ResiNews: TVR Tuscan for Tyco pan chassis



## clausheupel (Jan 27, 2005)

Hi folks,

after a little break I´m glad to be back with a new resin racing body in my baggage! 

This TVR is the first street car out of my new mold, but I´m already working on a Le Mans version as well (slightly different front and rear + giant wing...)!




























Greetings from Germany,

Claus

www.c-jet500.de.vu


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

What a beautiful car, Claus! (plus it is in my favorite color) You are calling that a street version? It looks like it is moving already! 
It looks just like what a viper WANTS to be. I bet the racing version will come out just as sharp! Thanks for sharing! :thumbsup:


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

clausheupel said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> after a little break I´m glad to be back with a new resin racing body in my baggage!
> 
> ...


Fan-bloody-tastic! What else you got planned for magnet chassis??


dw


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Ought to be a pretty good racer the way she sits on that track. Looks great as well! Way to go Claus.


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

Claus - Wow, is that hot. Very low. I have loved that car ever since I saw John Travolta in a metallic blue Tuscan Speed car in some computer hacking movie.

Where is the signature Claus license plate?

Jim


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

That was "Swordfish" with Halle Berry and Hugh Jackman...


----------



## clausheupel (Jan 27, 2005)

*TVR update*

Thanks guys for all these nice comments!!!

I just finished finishing that green monster - to be honest finishing the street car didn´t mean too much work...:



















Oh, and of course I didn´t forget my S/N license plate, too:










And last, but not least: The TVR is not only looking fast!










Greetings from Germany,

Claus

www.c-jet500.de.vu


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Do the racer - quick !!


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

He Claus Does Vincent make wheels for the TYCOs??

Roger Corrie


----------



## scooter72167 (Dec 9, 2005)

Very very nice job Claus  

Evan


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Awesome TVR, Claus! I'm putting together an email for you on a related topic...

--rick


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Slick...*

..._very_ slick Claus. Good to see your keeping the molds warm these days. Castings like this might get me off my steady "pancake" diet. It had been a while since I surfed your site Claus. _SO_... I just got finished going through the entire thing again...from start to finish. I do enjoy your site. Great work! :thumbsup: dave

_BTW... Anybody who hasn't checked out Claus' site really should. TONS of great pictures (text in German but who cares!) and easy to navigate. Not a pop-up to be found either. Once you move from page to page you'll catch his drift. Check it out._


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Claus, 

that's one bad a$$ looking car man!!! I like the color too. :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## hoslotfrance (Mar 6, 2006)

Nice job Claus !  

( I love this tail.....)


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Claus-

Why didn't you show me that one last week @ Slotmania?

I love it.....

-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Nice work again Claus, unbelievably smooth.


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Great work, Claus!


I was lucky enough to see a couple of these up-close when I went back home.
Really a wild looking car!

Your work does it justice. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

(Was this originally the newer-release Matchbox?)


Cheers..


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

boss9 said:


> Great work, Claus!
> 
> 
> I was lucky enough to see a couple of these up-close when I went back home.
> ...


sorry to go OT here but I noticed the UK flag. Assuming you are a brit & you get to come 'home' so to speak, I'd love for you to take in a slotcar race if you do!

Check out this 

Regds - Deane (Essex)


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Hey, Deane-

Thank you for such a generous offer!  
I checked your links, and it looks to be quite the time! I’m game!

Yes, I’m an old “Geordy” sod :freak: from Northumberland, just south of the Scots. I try and go “home” every few years (Nelson Village/Cramlington). I’m due to go this year (in the fall), and would very pleased to meet a “southern lad” and have a go at some laps.

(Funny- from your avatar, I thought you were Colombian—Ha! )

I might be coming at Gatwick, and usually head to the North. I stop in at Teeside for a short stay with a Fam’ friend, and catch any local boot-sales going on. With the present exchange rate, money will be ridiculous this time around.

We will have to talk more about this—possibly in an email?
I will have questions on what to bring, as I really don’t have any of what you would consider “screamers”.

Send me a Pm with your email addy’, and we’ll go from there-


Cheers..


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Go for it Boss...*

Rarely do we ever get a chance to run into one another. Besides from the looks of those links, it all seems to be a pretty slick set-up. Nice looking facility. Real smoothie of a track too. Maybe there will be free pie and chips after the race? tjd :wave:


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

tjd241 said:


> Rarely do we ever get a chance to run into one another. Besides from the looks of those links, it all seems to be a pretty slick set-up. Nice looking facility. Real smoothie of a track too. Maybe there will be free pie and chips after the race? tjd :wave:


Funnily enough the place where we race lays on free food, sandwiches, nibbles and CHIPS !

Boss, you have a PM!


dw


----------

